# A Slap in the Face



## JoeInMT (Jun 7, 2013)

I decided to give tubes a try, I like the idea of a quieter setup for indoor practice, only problem is the pouch keeps whacking me in the cheek. I'm using a Pocket Predator HTS with faux taper and just barely touching the tube to my cheek to aim. Is that normal? Any suggestions?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like your using heavy tubes and light ammo. If noise is an issue your bands are to powerful for the weight ammo. I assure you its not the slingshot. I shoot an HTS exclusively.


----------



## JoeInMT (Jun 7, 2013)

treefork said:


> Sounds like your using heavy tubes and light ammo. If noise is an issue your bands are to powerful for the weight ammo. I assure you its not the slingshot. I shoot an HTS exclusively.


 Thanks, I pick up some heavier ammo. I never thought it was the HTS, just mentioned it as a matter of fact.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It may also depend on just how you have the tubes attached to the pouch. As you can see from my avatar, I have a very full beard ... and I also have long hair. So I sometimes experience "beard snatch". (All you teenage minded guys can stop sn!ggering now!) If the tubes are tied with the end outside the pouch when I draw (this is the normal way most folks do it), then that little protruding end grabs my beard or sometimes my hair ... or course that throws the shot off. It may be that the protruding end of the tube at the pouch is hitting your cheek. As an experiment, twist the pouch around so that the protruding ends are inside the pouch with the ammo. I do not like to shoot this way because I worry that the tube end will affect the path of the ammo. But anyway, just try it to see if that cures the problem. If it does, then perhaps you can cure or lessen the problem just by trimming those tube ends a bit closer to the ties, or switch to a different method of attaching the tubes to your pouch.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## JoeInMT (Jun 7, 2013)

Charles said:


> "As you can see from my avatar, I have a very full beard ... and I also have long hair."
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Ah yes, me too. I'll try putting a hole in the tube and pulling it through itself. Don't know what thats called but I've seen a couple video demonstrations. Thanks Charles!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I move my head away from the bands between aiming and releasing to avoid the dreaded beard snatch or cheek slap. It also works with slingshot shooting. :rofl:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:yeahthat: :naughty:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Charles said:


> It may also depend on just how you have the tubes attached to the pouch. As you can see from my avatar, I have a very full beard ... and I also have long hair. So I sometimes experience "beard snatch". (All you teenage minded guys can stop sn!ggering now!) If the tubes are tied with the end outside the pouch when I draw (this is the normal way most folks do it), then that little protruding end grabs my beard or sometimes my hair ... or course that throws the shot off. It may be that the protruding end of the tube at the pouch is hitting your cheek. As an experiment, twist the pouch around so that the protruding ends are inside the pouch with the ammo. I do not like to shoot this way because I worry that the tube end will affect the path of the ammo. But anyway, just try it to see if that cures the problem. If it does, then perhaps you can cure or lessen the problem just by trimming those tube ends a bit closer to the ties, or switch to a different method of attaching the tubes to your pouch.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
> 
> 'Beard snatch' must be excruciatingly painful !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > It may also depend on just how you have the tubes attached to the pouch. As you can see from my avatar, I have a very full beard ... and I also have long hair. So I sometimes experience "beard snatch". (All you teenage minded guys can stop sn!ggering now!) If the tubes are tied with the end outside the pouch when I draw (this is the normal way most folks do it), then that little protruding end grabs my beard or sometimes my hair ... or course that throws the shot off. It may be that the protruding end of the tube at the pouch is hitting your cheek. As an experiment, twist the pouch around so that the protruding ends are inside the pouch with the ammo. I do not like to shoot this way because I worry that the tube end will affect the path of the ammo. But anyway, just try it to see if that cures the problem. If it does, then perhaps you can cure or lessen the problem just by trimming those tube ends a bit closer to the ties, or switch to a different method of attaching the tubes to your pouch.
> ...


Ahhh, Ruthie ... the stories I could tell ... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------

